# Bombed With Age



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

Fairly new to storing cigars and hear that a little rest can make a difference in taste & burn.
Commented on how it's been difficult because pretty much as I buy them, I smoke them! And I know I'm not alone in this.
Well, a BOTL decided to bomb me with some nice rested smokes! :banana:

Nothing has less than 8 months & a couple have over a year! :bowdown::bowdown:

Thx @B-daddy








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## gunnermcgee (Aug 31, 2013)

Nice bomb!


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

Nice bomb


----------



## imported_mark_j (Aug 18, 2013)

That's an Illusione with the narrow white band, right? I really need to find a deal on a few of those. I heard the 88's are good.


----------



## smknjoecool (Oct 11, 2013)

Do you have any new sticks to compare them to? I've never aged anything either. I just recently put some down to rest for a while.


----------



## Litedave (Dec 8, 2008)

Smoke them slowly to discover the taste.


----------



## Tombstone (Aug 22, 2013)

Illusione are magical. Congrats on the bomb.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Not only is that an Illusione, that's the Singulare... One of the best Illusiones released. Enjoy that one, I finally broke into my OR box this summer and they've been incredible!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> Fairly new to storing cigars and hear that a little rest can make a difference in taste & burn.
> Commented on how it's been difficult because pretty much as I buy them, I smoke them! And I know I'm not alone in this.
> Well, a BOTL decided to bomb me with some nice rested smokes! :banana:
> 
> ...


Brimy. If memory serves, I think you recently smoked a Joya like the one you just received? If so, now you can compare one with a little age on it. Cool. TCB


----------



## Merovius (Sep 11, 2013)

Nice bomb from my homie @Bdaddy

What all came in the package? I see a Joya, Illusione and Perdomo? Cant make out much more than that.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Nice! Enjoy.


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

Very nice! Enjoy those Brian.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

@TCBSmokes
You are absolutely right!!
@Merovius
Bahia Maduro
5 Vegas Maduro Gold
Illusione Singularé
La Herencia Cubana
JdN Antaño


----------



## earcutter (Aug 25, 2013)

Nice!! RG bump for the bomb .



EDIT - gah, I seemingly have to spread the love lol.


----------



## DBragg (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice hit... You lucky panther you.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

@DBragg
Indeed!!:eyebrows:
I have to find a way to let some sit, besides buying boxes, so that I can PIF one day!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

brimy623 said:


> @TCBSmokes
> You are absolutely right!!
> @Merovius
> Bahia Maduro
> ...


Brimy. Funny what you remember. I was even in a b&m over the w/e. Saw that label, and thought, looks good, but if Brimy's smokin' 'em, might be a little too strong for me. lol. T.


----------



## brimy623 (May 25, 2013)

TCBSmokes said:


> Brimy. Funny what you remember. I was even in a b&m over the w/e. Saw that label, and thought, *looks good, but if Brimy's smokin' 'em, might be a little too strong for me*. lol. T.


:roll::r
I guess it's all the years smoking those Newports!!


----------



## TCBSmokes (Sep 25, 2013)

lol. Good stuff.


----------



## B-daddy (Oct 29, 2012)

Hope you enjoy them. Everything from my yard gars to my special occasion stuff, all with some nice rest on them. 

I'm particularly a fan of the buck fifty Bahia Maduros with a year on them. They are certainly mild but smooth, sweet, and burn near perfectly. 

Enjoy. 

B


----------



## madmarvcr (Jun 1, 2013)

the JdN ones you received will age very nicely. All the brands you got are good stuff


----------



## s55amgxxx (Sep 6, 2013)

nice, i gota try those joyas


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

What? You mean to tell me that Puff members are kind, thoughtful and generous to a fault?? 

Jeez, who knew?!:ask:

Seriously, simply awesome!


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Awww...that was sweet! Thank you, bigdaddy, for Brian! :thumb:


----------

